# Lavender Garden



## beeup (Apr 10, 2010)

Has anyone planted a some lavender, either acerage or garden size plot? If so where did you get your plant/price?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Don't know what size you are looking for. This is a 105 plug tray.

http://ncfarmsinc.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=505


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

We picked up 4 seed packs of lavender (2 different types from local farm supply) and planted 4 trays. They've came up nicely but haven't taken them out of the green house yet. There's probably 50 seeds per pack at 1.99 each.


----------



## Stewart Lundy (Apr 2, 2011)

Seed Savers Exchange carries good heritage seeds:http://www.seedsavers.org/Details.aspx?itemNo=1247

$2.75 for 250 seeds.


----------



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

I have bought by the ounce from a supplier on Ebay.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm planting some as well. Making a hedge-like planting down the side of my house. I bought fairly mature plants for $2.38 ea. I bought 36.

Later, John


----------

